# MAC - Lustre Twins Swatches - Jul 08



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2008)

Place all your *Lustre Twins* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Lustre Twins discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Lustre Twins colour story thread.


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## damsel (Jul 22, 2008)

Found these on ebay courtesy of touchagrey:

Coco Lust / Sweet Sexy





Red Flame / Orange Flicker





Red Reflection / Mirror





Ripe and Ready / Soft and Lush





Gypsy Rose / Shimmer it





Custom Rose / Pink Virtue





Boss brown / Slave to Pink





Alta Moda / Hip Love





Pink Air / White Top is not pictured.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 24, 2008)

Perplexing nail polish:

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a5/...y/IMG_0426.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a5/...y/IMG_0430.jpg

Apologies for my big ugly toe! lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## damsel (Jul 25, 2008)

3 coats each [no base or top coat]


----------



## miribre (Jul 26, 2008)

Alta Moda & Hip Love. I am NC30. Hope this helps!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 27, 2008)

pink air/white top on nc25 skin


----------



## purplerinne (Jul 31, 2008)

first pic L to R: Custom Rose/Pink Virtue, Sonic Vibe, Guerlain Pink Sun
second pic L to R: Pink Air/White Top, Major Minor


----------



## vanessagarcia (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 1, 2008)

nail polishes
l to r: $$$$$ Yes, Firehouse, Perplexing 





lip colours
l to r: Gypsy Rose / Shimmer It; Coco Lust / Sexy Sweet; Custom Rose / Pink Virtue





l to r: Boss Brown / Slave To Pink; Ripe & Ready / Soft & Lush; Red Flame / Orange Flicker





l to r: Red Reflection / Mirror; Pink Air / White Top; Alta Moda / Hip Love


----------



## kimmy (Aug 4, 2008)

mac boss brown/slave to pink pro longwear lustre on nc25/30 skin


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 4, 2008)

CLICK TO ENLARGE!!!

Boss Brown/Slave to Pink...
on my hand






compared to naked lips



on lips (oops I missed a spot!)




Custom Rose/Pink Virtue...
on lips(did I miss that same spot? lol)






compared to naked lips



on my hand






no flash



with flash




Perplexing N/P
no flash



with flash


----------



## soco210 (Aug 6, 2008)

NC/NW20 - Ripe Ready/Soft Lush with Flash


----------



## contrabassoon (Aug 13, 2008)

Boss Brown/Slave To Pink on NC35 skin.


----------



## hexie (Aug 16, 2008)

Red Flame/Orange Flicker


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 25, 2008)

*Pro Longwear Lustre Lipcolour:  "Ripe & Ready / Soft & Lush "*
*Shade description: *Lustre: Clean bright pink coral with gold pearl / Top coat: yellow pink with gold pearl


- Natural Light + Flash
- NC42 + very naturally pigmented lips
- concealer edged lips
- no lip liner
- Ripe and Ready applied sparingly like a stain (I swiped the inner bottom lip and pursed my lips to blend out color)

Ripe and Ready (left) / with Soft and Lush top coat (right)


----------



## Rouaa (Sep 15, 2008)

Red Flame/Orange flicker

without gloss and liner:







With gloss:


----------



## Karrie (Oct 7, 2008)

custom rose / pink virtue






pin air /white top


----------



## Karrie (Oct 7, 2008)




----------

